# mod_rewirte verzeichniss ausklammern



## Nurgle (25. August 2005)

Hallo Community,

Ich habe ein Problem.

Ich habe eine Website mit Mod_Rewrite Aktiviert (Läuft alles Wunderbar)

Nun möchte ich aber ein verzeichniss nicht mit mod_rewirte versehen weil es dadurch immer Probleme bei einer installation gibt.

So sieht meine mod_rewrite datei aus:

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule ^.*public_html/(.*) /index.php

Ich möchte meinen ordner onlineshop nicht mit mod_rewrite versehen.
Ich hätte zwar eine Idee die wäre aber sehr umständlich und zwar meine hauptseite in ein verzeichniss packen und den onlineshop in einen ordner. Aber das wäre zuviel aktion und alle Seiten wären bei google falsch im Index.

Ist das überhaupt möglich?    

Danke für eure Antworten ......


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. August 2005)

Vielleicht so:

```
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} ! ^.*/onlineshop.*
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule ^.*public_html/(.*) /index.php
```


----------

